# TP-Link MR3420 Modem Problems



## anon232 (Jul 23, 2013)

I recently puchased a TP-Link MR3420 3g/4g router which came with the latest firmware.However i'm having troubles connecting my Micromax MMX-310G modem(package deal from aircel) with it.
Whenever i put an aircel sim in the modem,the router works properly. However any other SIM fails to work.
Again my MTNL 3g Jadoo modem isn't detected at all.
I've tried downgrading firmwares but to no avail.
Any help???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 24, 2013)

try contacting tp-link support via email(technical support not the usual customer care).they usually respond well.


----------



## anon232 (Jul 24, 2013)

I did and this was their reply "The universal data cards are not support our 3G routers."
Despite the fact that support for Micromax MMX 310G is mentioned in this page 3G/4G USB Modem Compatibility List for TL-MR3420 - Welcome to TP-LINK.
Moreover now I'm able to use only aircel SIMs with other SIMs it simply shows "unplugged"


----------



## dummydave (Jul 24, 2013)

bro seems ur data card z locked wid aircel....

Go n get it unlockd so that u can use othr network simcards...


----------



## anon232 (Jul 25, 2013)

dummydave said:


> bro seems ur data card z locked wid aircel....
> 
> Go n get it unlockd so that u can use othr network simcards...



no it isn't.When i use the dongle with my laptop i can use any sim in it but if i put any sim but aircel on the dongle while using the router it doesn't work.


----------



## dummydave (Jul 25, 2013)

did u try n change d access point it uses to connect in d router??


----------



## anon232 (Jul 25, 2013)

dummydave said:


> did u try n change d access point it uses to connect in d router??


there's no question of that whenever i plug in my mtnl sim in the dongle while connecting to router it simply shows unplugged


----------



## dummydave (Jul 26, 2013)

bro ...first go to NETWORK--3G ...there first manually change the network and access point u wanna use ..and den put ur dongle wid d selected network...
And den try...

Hopefully this shud work...else give d screenshot of the 3g settings under d netwrok tab

also tell me dat ..all d networks u r using hav 3g data pack or 2g....

And while using dongle on laptop what network mode preference u hav set..?? Is it auto / umts preferrd / umts only

And the network Search z auto / manual??


----------



## anon232 (Jul 29, 2013)

dummydave said:


> bro ...first go to NETWORK--3G ...there first manually change the network and access point u wanna use ..and den put ur dongle wid d selected network...
> And den try...
> 
> Hopefully this shud work...else give d screenshot of the 3g settings under d netwrok tab
> ...



1.Tried setting the access point b4 connecting dongle didnt' work.
2.all my sim hv 3g data packs
3.UMTS only
4.Auto
5.TL-MR3420


----------



## dummydave (Jul 31, 2013)

bro then try wid firmware upgrade and resetting d router

If still dnt work den bettr move to service centre


----------

